# Morritts Tortuga



## tomlucy74 (Mar 14, 2008)

Will be traveling to Grand Cayman first week in June 08.  I traded for a 1 bedroom at the Morritts Tortuga.

It is my understanding that because of the last hurricane they are still under construction until the end of the year.  Also, the restaurant is closed, the gym, one of the pools and I believe the entire ground floor is under construction.

Has anyone been at this property within the last two months? I'm concerned about  the noise and inconvenience of amenities.

I know you can use the Grand next store.  How far is the Grand?  Do you need to get in a car and drive there or is it walking distance? 10 minutes?  30 minutes?

We're been trying to trade to the Caymans for a long time, and we're worried that because of all the construction going on, we will not enjoy ourselves.

Any current information would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## caribbeansun (Mar 14, 2008)

The Grand is about 40 feet away.

I own next door at The Reef/Castaways and we walked the beach a fair bit and we didn't really  notice all that much construction going on and I thought the restaurant was open - the bar on the dock was for sure.

I suspect you'll have little worries - if there's too much noise or confusion for you just head down the road to Rum Point and it will be all good.


----------



## Harmina (Mar 14, 2008)

We were at the Grand, next door to Tortuga from Feb. 23-Mar.8
There wasn't any construction at all while we were there. Everything is up and running. Mimi's is open, a very lively restaurant/bar on the dock.
David's restaurant is open. We didn't visit the gym. There is a grocery store ( Foster's) within walking distance. In the same plaza as the grocery store is an Olde English bakery,which serves breakfast and lunch and also the resort's gift shop is in the same plaza. I am sure you will be very pleased with the quiet location of the East end. I have some pictures posted on this board. Go to the forum on this board where it shows pictures of the Morritt's Grand and click on the link.


----------



## Htoo0 (Mar 14, 2008)

As far as I know the insurance settlement is still in dispute. Don't think construction on the remaining building will start until that's finished. Only noise problem I've heard about is loud music playing until 10-11PM (which will likely not occur on Sundays in the future).


----------



## Noni (Mar 14, 2008)

http://www.morritt.com/turtletimes/2008-3_Morritts_Turtle_Times.pdf

Go to the Morritt's website or use the link above to read the March 2008 Turtle Times, which shows the daily activity.  

We will be there the second week of June and are looking forward to it.  It's a great place.


----------



## Rod in Louisiana (Mar 16, 2008)

tomlucy74 said:


> Will be traveling to Grand Cayman first week in June 08. I traded for a 1 bedroom at the Morritts Tortuga.
> 
> It is my understanding that because of the last hurricane they are still under construction until the end of the year. Also, the restaurant is closed, the gym, one of the pools and I believe the entire ground floor is under construction.
> 
> ...


 
None of the Tortuga Club units are under construction. Repairs on on all those units were completed more than a year ago.

Plans are for one additional concrete building (Seaside) to be built, but construction hasn't started and there's no date set for it to start.

All facilities at Morritt's, with the exception of the "gym", have been reopened, and the restaurants/bars are better than ever. I put quotation marks around "gym" because, in my opinion, calling that one tiny room a gym is a real stretch. You won't be missing anything if it's not open.

The distance between The Grand and the closest Tortuga Club units is less than 50 yards. The entire Morritt's complex isn't any more than 300 to 400 yards across. Everything is very close. Even if you're in one of the Tortuga Club poolside units, the beach will never be more than 200 feet or so from your unit.

The East End, where Morritt's is located, is very isolated. There's a small grocery store across the road. Other than that, the nearest small market is about 10 miles. There are some very good local restaurants, but you'll need a car to get to them. There's no shopping; you'll need to go to Georgetown, which is a 35 to 45 minute drive, for that. I'll say it again for emphasis....a car is a necessity when staying on the East End.

The good part (at least, in our opinion) is that there's no hustle and bustle out there. It's lovely and it's peaceful and it fits our idea of how life should be on a Caribbean island. It's a great place if you enjoy relaxation, lying on the beach, snorkeling, etc.

Enjoy.


----------



## jadejar (Mar 17, 2008)

The poolside units are being updated this year, but that should affect only so many units at a time.


----------



## SteveChapin (Apr 15, 2008)

*No construction going on right now*

We're staying to Morritt's Tortuga right now, and there's no sign of construction.  Everything is open (with the note that the gym has 1 bike, 1 elliptical, 1 treadmill...).

sc
--


----------



## easyrider (Apr 15, 2008)

You can google satalite map Morrits and see the resort lay out with the buildings, pools and shoreline.


----------



## Floridaski (Apr 15, 2008)

*Refurb of Tortuga units*

The construction that your RCI exchange is talking about is the Seaside building.  This building is complete and you should not experience any problems.  In June, the Hurricane threat is low, it is not quite as hot and you should have a lovely vacation.

The Tortuga units are all getting another refurb, all Tortuga units will have the same standard of refurb.  So, the only noise might be the work going on in misc. units.  Much of this work is goods like appliances or new furniture which will not cause much noise.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Apr 15, 2008)

SteveChapin said:


> We're staying to Morritt's Tortuga right now, and there's no sign of construction.  Everything is open (with the note that the gym has 1 bike, 1 elliptical, 1 treadmill...).
> 
> sc
> --



Awesome!     We stayed at Tortuga, back in '06, while they were still constructing the Seaside building.  We're headed back this June, and we'll be staying at the Seaside.

Please don't forget to post a trip report!


----------



## Seaside (Apr 15, 2008)

June is very hot, as is the rest of the summer, as usually there is no wind!!!! And if there is wind, it is a warmer wind.....


----------



## Caladezi (Apr 15, 2008)

Seaside said:


> June is very hot, as is the rest of the summer, as usually there is no wind!!!! And if there is wind, it is a warmer wind.....


BUT WONDERFUL!!!


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Apr 16, 2008)

Seaside said:


> June is very hot, as is the rest of the summer, as usually there is no wind!!!! And if there is wind, it is a warmer wind.....



....and perfect for diving!!      We love hot!


----------

